# Grafikeinstellung bei D2 & LOD



## Sparti (30. Juni 2010)

Aloha,

ich hoffe mir kann da einer helfen.

Da ich mir die Wartezeit bis D3 mit D2 LOD vertreibe möchte ich gern wissen ob man irgendwie die Grafik so einstellen kann das man eine Höhere Auflösung einstellen kann??
Ich bin es leid mit nem 21" Wide TFT auf 800x600 zu zocken, ist zwar schick und Retro aber auf dauer etwas nervig.

Hoffe einer oder mehrere können mir Tipps oder Tricks verraten dazu.



MFG Spartaner-117


----------



## Svetinio (1. Juli 2010)

Google 2 Win !

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,690934/Diablo-2-mit-bis-zu-3840-x-1024-Pixeln-Aufloesung-spielen/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/


----------



## Sparti (2. Juli 2010)

Thx 4 Help


----------



## Seeer (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem wie Sparti.
Nun bin ich dem Link gefolgt und PC Games schreibt von zwei Möglichkeiten, wobei eines nicht fürs battle.net geeignet sei, da es als Hack angesehen werde. Zur zweiten Möglichkeit steht dort nichts.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte kurz Eure Erfahrungen mit diesen zwei Mods mitteilen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Seeer


----------



## Elemental (19. August 2010)

Keins der beiden Mods ist fpr Bnet, da du vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern hast. Es könnte zum Bann führen!


----------



## Belty (22. August 2010)

Kann es sein das der Link so ohne weiteres nicht mehr erreichbar ist?
Ich komme auf die Startseite der Seite wenn ich auf den Link klicke und nichts zu sehen um D2 in höherer Auflösung zu zocken.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2010)

Wie du sehen kannst wandelt die Buffed Forensoftware Links mit Komma nicht ganz um, kopier ihn einfach und Paste ihn in die Browserleiste.


----------



## Belty (22. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich kam auch schon auf die Idee den Link zu kopieren und manuell in die Broweserleiste zu kopieren, allerdings habe ich auch das Komma entfernt weil es mir ein wenig komisch vorkam das ein Komma in einer Url ist.

Gut gut, auf jeden funktioniert es jetzt :-)


----------

